

So HIIT Training has been pushed on us incorrectly - nashequilibrium
http://www.sportsci.org/2009/ss.htm#_Toc245522384

======
nashequilibrium
A quick intro to the paper [http://www.mensjournal.com/health-
fitness/exercise/80-20-tra...](http://www.mensjournal.com/health-
fitness/exercise/80-20-training-run-slower-get-faster-20140923)

Surprisingly this crossfit paper quotes Dr. Stephen Seiler's work:
[http://www.crossfit.com/journal/library/10_03_metab_cond.pdf](http://www.crossfit.com/journal/library/10_03_metab_cond.pdf)

------
dang
Please don't editorialize titles. The site guidelines ask you to use the
article title unless it is misleading or linkbait. If you want to call
attention to a specific aspect, the place to do so is in the thread, not the
title.

